# O in the basement



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

*Growing Basement Layout*

Since my basement needs remodeling, I'm using this a great opportunity to build the layout I want. To date, I've been growing a layout on a table in the center of the room. Now, I can get away from the center of the room, and start building around the perimeter. 

It's going to be a while yet before the work begins in earnest. In the meantime I'm using AnyRail to start working up what I'd like to put together. The goal is to go O scale . . . my old layout was all O27, but I want larger curves in this one so I can accommodate a wider range of rolling stock. 

I'd appreciate any input from the community! My current take on the layout is below . . . there are some limitations in the basement since we still need to get to the laundry room, and there's a small bathroom I can't block. Also, the cats still need to be able to get to their litter boxes. 

I'd also like to go multi-level with this layout. In this image I have 1 loop of track in place. From here I want to add another, elevated loop with possibly a helix in one of the ends. I'll probably also want to run some smaller, internal loops or even straight runs for passenger service . . . 

So many options when starting from scratch! 

Note: the grid is divided into 10" squares.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I had started this thread in the wrong place. I decided to move it here where it's more appropriate.

I put together one loop in what will be my new layout, and am now thinking this entire loop might be elevated. On the table surface I think I'm going to lay O27 track, and in some places maybe some shorter runs for a local trolley.

As I get more of the layout planned, I'll post updates. I wish I could leverage a bit more space in my basement.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Erk,

I merged your two threads into one, over here in the Layout Design Forum section.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Awesome! I appreciate it. I can only pay attention to a couple of threads at a time.


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

I like it. It's a good starting point to get some trains rolling. Plenty of room to add on as you go.
Is each square equal to 1 foot?


Jody


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Each square is only 10". Space is pretty tight. Currently, I have a rectangular table in the middle of the room with my layout, and there's a bar taking up a big chunk of space. I have just enough room to wiggle around it, but I'm looking forward to using the full length of the space to get some nice, long runs.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Stop drinking and lose the bar!


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Yup, I'm pulling the bar. The big area on the left in the layout is where the bar currently lives. 

I can't wait to get that thing out of there! But my wife says I have to finish remodeling the bathroom first.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok, I've been playing with the design some more. Not apparent in the drawing is the outermost loop is elevated all the way around . . . that's going to be my cargo loop. Loading up the bigger freight runs on that one.

The next loop will be my passenger service. That will be the siteseer tours . . . checking out the future ponds, fall foliage, etc.

The figure 8 is just for fun. I might change that out later. Hmmmm. Most of my collection is postwar, but I love the look of prewar tin, and want to run that on the figure 8. Or at least have dedicated track for it.

The single line is going to be my trolley. I need to find something to fit that role.

Since I'm not running modern control systems, I like having several separate tracks so I can have a few lines running at once for lots of action. And with whatever room I have left I'll add some scenery . . . like my fire station, log loader, barn and other pieces. There are some great train shows coming up.


----------



## GG1_Fan (Oct 26, 2011)

erkenbrand said:


> Ok, I've been playing with the design some more. Not apparent in the drawing is the outermost loop is elevated all the way around . . . that's going to be my cargo loop. Loading up the bigger freight runs on that one.
> 
> The next loop will be my passenger service. That will be the siteseer tours . . . checking out the future ponds, fall foliage, etc.
> 
> ...


Good looking layout! Guessing it's about 25' in length based on your grid?

What about a partial elevation, and have the other at the same level on the other end? Would be nice to have multiple trains running together for at least part of it.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm playing with a partial elevation so I can have multiple trains running on part of it. That's not reflected in this design, so the outer rail is still all elevated.

I keep modifying the design . . . until I start building it's going to keep changing.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok, more designing happened tonight. I'm up to 3 loops now for at least 3 trains. With some blocking sections in individual loops, I can get a couple of more going simultaneously.

The challenge I'm having now, and which will lead to more design work is . . . I want switches. I love switches and have a bunch that I've been using. To me, they add a lot of fun to the layout and having an expansive control panel always looks impressive. 

Hmmm . . .


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well then add some switches.

Leave the elevated alone and add some switches to the red & blue lines?

What is the distance you are leaving between the red & blue lines? Enough for switches to be worked in? They look too close in some spots.

I see a couple of spots for siding too?:thumbsup:

I think you need a bigger table.:thumbsup:


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I took your advice Ed. Here are some switches, I moved the tracks around to make some room, and did some more tweaks. I'm leaving the elevated track as is.

The grid squares are 1' square. The space between the tracks at points is only an inch or so. I'll do more adjustments as building. AnyRail doesn't allow me to make custom track to fine tune the layout. 

Here's where it is now. I'm getting happier with it . . .


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, AnyRail does allow custom track, look again. Through input from me, they added a "flex track" to the O-scale library, that allows you to "cut" track to any length you need.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks! Wow, does that make things better. 

I know where I'm going to be investing time tonight.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't know about your track program you are using, but some spots on the blue lines still look way to close together.
Especially in the curves, two trains going through them at the same time look like they would crash.

Have a video camera ready.

Unless it is just the drawing?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, you can run them pretty close on the straight stretches, but the curves need a couple of inches at least, more if you have big locomotives. I have a couple that really hang over on the O36 curves of Fastrack, and worse on O31.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You have to watch long cars too.
I saw somewhere I can't find it now, it is recommend 4" in between the rails.

But I think maybe that was 4" from the center rail?
4" from the center rail to the others outside rail?

I can't find where I saw it, I will go down and measure what I have on my closest lines.

I know in one spot two large cars just miss each other when they go by.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

In the straight I had two lines separated by about 2" and didn't have any problems with collisions, although it was close with some of the wider cars. The curves definitely needed more room. The long Pullmans I have need as much room as I can make to clear in the corners.

Now that I know about the Flextrack in the O library, I can make a bunch of mods to this layout diagram that I was going to do during the build.

I'll post the updated diagram once it's done. I just need to get some brandy poured for motivation.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have 3 1/2" between my main line O/54 curves and my inside line O/27 curves.
That is the least (3 1/2") I can find on my layout. Most are 4" on the main line. That is in the curves.

If you just run an O/27 normal size train cars, you should be able to get away with around 2" in between.

But for longer cars I would say 3 1/2" should be the minimum distance in the curves.

If I ever find the recommended distance I will post a link.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for checking that! I'm pretty much running all O27 normal cars on the ground level. The elevated track is O54, and I'm going to run any larger cars on it. I'll keep it at least 4" in the parallel runs.

I'd appreciate the link if you can find it.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I've cleaned it up a bit more. There's more room between rails, and in the corners. I think there's enough breathing space, but I won't know for sure until I start laying it out.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I just need to say that I'm in serious withdrawal. I've torn down my old layout, and boxed everything up. Now, I'm starting to tear out the drop ceiling to be followed with pulling down all of the paneling. 

Of course I don't have a train to run while all of this is happening! Argh! Train shows are fun, but there's a big difference from watching somebody else run one and running your own.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No offense, but why don't all the tracks line up and others have gaps? You will have SERIOUS problems running trains on that layout! 

If you look, you'll find that AnyRail has a "flextrack" for the O31 and O27 libraries that will allow you to "cut" track to any length, just like you'll probably do for the real thing.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Yup, I did dig into that a little bit. I just haven't had time to update the design in AnyRail since my last version. I'm using my imagination to see it all line up since I do plan on trimming track to get it to fit. As long as it isn't off by several inches, I'll live with it for now.


----------



## mwpeber (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice start on the design. I see one area of concern...the space for YOU. According to the grid, it seems like there is only 15" at your narrowest point and 20-24" at the end. That seems a bit snug for my liking, especially if you have some larger guests...


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree, it is a bit snug. I've been trying to figure out a compromise solution, but haven't come up with one yet. I really want those big curves, and have limited space. I might buy a few inches by building everything directly against the walls. Currently, I have about 10" between the walls and layout for me to do some acrobatics and get behind it if I need to. 

If I do build it tight to the walls, that should get me another 15" / 20" of room in the middle. 

Or I could knock out the wall to the laundry room . . .


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I've nearly completed remodeling the bathroom, and a series of other household projects. Including getting a train going around the ceiling of my library / audio room / office.

Now, it's back to work on the basement. After many conversations with the boss, I've changed the goal a bit. Currently, there's a ratty bar down there that she wants to keep. Why I don't know since we never use it, but that's the rule.

So, I'll refurbish it, and pull down all of the really funky 70s paneling that's rotting away. Our basement is mostly dry, but stays moist enough around the bottom that the paneling is rotted about 7" up. The person who installed it didn't bother with proper ventilation.

When all is said and done I'll drywall it in, and be left with an area 10' on a side for my layout. Time to replan . . .


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sounds like you've got your hands more than full, Ryan. One step at a time. It's clear that you're enjoying the ride, whether it be home reno or playing with little trains.

Keep us posted!

TJ


----------



## colin10 (Jan 15, 2013)

Pretty cool layout. We're working on a pretty similar one in out basement.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Things have changed quite a bit since I last updated this. I'm buying a new house so the layout I was putting together doesn't matter anymore. The new place has a room that I'm going to dedicate to the layout, and I have high hopes for it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Bigger & better.:smilie_daumenpos:
Looking forward for your build.
Welcome back.


----------

